# Email Notifications with goto "newpost"



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I get emails for subscribed threads. Most of them, in the body of the email, list the previous day's posts. Some however, have a link at the top of the email, *goto newpost*. I *think* the instant notifies have the newpost link, and the daily notifies don't. But I'm not sure of that.

IAC, I find newpost to be much more useful, as sometimes I visit a thread during the day,and when I want to visit the next day using the email, it requires me to scroll down until I actually find the newpost.

Is there any way to get a newpost link in the daily update notification? Does what I'm asking even make sense?


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

I originally read this thread title as {*Email Notifications with goto "newsposter"*}


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

dilbert27 said:


> I originally read this thread title as {*Email Notifications with goto "newsposter"*}


There's enough newsposter without GOTO newsposter.


----------

